
Man who hired homeless to get new iPhones resells them abroad - georgecmu
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-pasadena-homeless-iphones-20130920,0,7227475.story
======
grogenaut
I did this when the first palm pre came out and for a few iphones. Came home
from the pub and offered the homeless guy blocking the door to my apartment
while sleeping money to sleep in front of the cell store instead. Woke up,
walked to the store, gave the guy cash and breakfast and sat down at the front
of the line. People behind me though it was genius.

Several people thought it was uncouth. Don't see why. Guy got paid and I woke
him up earlier than usual so he got into the shelter line super early. Win
Win.

------
pstack
Good for him. Instead of only Apple getting to make money and participate in
the benefits of free enterprise and capitalism, this guy and several homeless
people will make some money and benefit from it.

------
kyriakos
Nothing wrong with this. Technically he's just offering a job to homeless
people.

